# Baking Schools in France



## vzolotaryova (Nov 6, 2004)

I am going to France next year to teach English. My job is very part time and I really want to attend a baking school in France. Can anyone suggest a school that offers courses that last between 3-10 months for baking? I am not sure what city I will be going to yet, definetly not Paris though.
Thanks for your help.
-Vera


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Try contacting the French consulate they should be able to provide you with the information you need.


----------



## vagabundo (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Vera
Other than Ecole de Boulangerie de Paris & Ecole Grégoire Ferrandi & Le Nôtre ( all in Paris ) , you can try Ecole de Boulangerie d'Aurillac ( centre of France -Auvergne - ) & Ecole de Boulangerie de Rouen ( Normandie).
Good Luck !


----------

